# Kegerator 'LE' error code. Frozen beer.



## WarmBeer (11/7/13)

Last night I headed to grab a glass of "Daddy's little helper", only to find all the beer in my Keg King kegerator frozen solid, and the front panel display showing an error code of 'LE'.

A little digging found similar symptoms and resolutions on a US site.

Has anybody had similar occur, and had any luck with sourcing replacement controllers within Australia? 

Am I better just wiring up (yet) another STC-1000 to control the temp of my kegerator?


----------



## dicko (11/7/13)

I assume you are talking about a genuine Kegorator and not a converted freezer?

Sounds like the compressor is running all the time.

I asked a question on here quite some time ago about how you by - pass the temp controller on a Kegorator so that I could fit a STC 1000 or similar.
The original controller defaults to 12 deg c if the power goes off and then comes back on. No one at that time could answer.

It must be a fault in the temp controller and I would be keen to know what you find has caused the freezing up and if you do find a way to by-pass the controller.

Cheers


----------



## breakbeer (11/7/13)

dicko said:


> .
> The original controller defaults to 12 deg c if the power goes off and then comes back on. No one at that time could answer.


& it drives me frickin' nuts. Power goes out at my place quite often, so I get home to warm beer


----------



## WarmBeer (11/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> & it drives me frickin' nuts. Power goes out at my place quite often, so I get home to warm beer


But, but, I've never been to your place...


----------



## breakbeer (11/7/13)

I see what you did there


----------



## mxd (11/7/13)

it's stuffed mate, I'll pop over and pick it up as I'm about to do a tip run.


----------



## dicko (11/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> & it drives me frickin' nuts. Power goes out at my place quite often, so I get home to warm beer


Sorry to run a bit OT but it gives me the sh##s as well.

I hope WarmBeer (that name is really suitable in this case h34r: ) can sort it out.

Cheers


----------



## WarmBeer (11/7/13)

dicko said:


> Sorry to run a bit OT but it gives me the sh##s as well.
> 
> I hope WarmBeer (that name is really suitable in this case h34r: ) can sort it out.
> 
> Cheers


Check the initial post, was anything but warm beer last night. 8 frozen bottles, and half a frozen keg.

I suspect the kegged beer will be fine, but 2 of the bottles exploded due to the pressure from ice expansion, and the rest all leaked to some extent.

What a mess!


----------



## dicko (11/7/13)

I've accidentally frozen a keg and it has been quite ok when allowed to thaw out.

The warm beer comment related to mine and breakbeer's experiences with the power going out and causing the controller to reset to 12degc 

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/7/13)

Could it be the temp probe has an open circuit, possibly a fault with the probe itself or one of the probe contacts has come loose, being a KegKing unit the latter is highly probable.


----------



## dicko (11/7/13)

Hi Andrew,

Is an open circuit on the probe a cause for the compressor to run constantly?
If this is fact I can see that I can open circuit the probe in my Kegorator and fit up a fridgemate or similar to save me the hassle of hot beer when the power trips out.
The sensor in the fridgemate could be fitted through the back of the fridge with the beer lines.
WarmBeer, you might be better off with an STC 1000 of fridgemate doing the job if this is the case.

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/7/13)

I have no real idea Dicko. tomorrow morning i will open my controller and find out, If I disconnect one side of the probe while the fridge is running and power remains on while the fault is displayed then I guess it means the compressor will keep running, I'll let you know.


----------



## Truman42 (11/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Check the initial post, was anything but warm beer last night. 8 frozen bottles, and half a frozen keg.
> 
> I suspect the kegged beer will be fine, but 2 of the bottles exploded due to the pressure from ice expansion, and the rest all leaked to some extent.
> 
> What a mess!


Hope it wasnt #5?


----------



## WarmBeer (15/7/13)

Truman said:


> Hope it wasnt #5?


Yes, #5 was amongst the leaky bottles.

Cap didn't pop, but I imagine it's lost all carbonation.


----------



## Truman42 (15/7/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Yes, #5 was amongst the leaky bottles.
> 
> Cap didn't pop, but I imagine it's lost all carbonation


I'll bring a replacement to the next meeting.


----------



## WarmBeer (7/11/13)

FFFFFNNNNNAAAAARRRRRHHHHHKKKKKk!!!!

It is happening again. It is happening, again.

Wondered why I was getting a funny pour. Look down at the readout, reading "00" and the compressor going full blast.

Looks like I'm off to order a replacement board.


----------



## Screamadelica (27/6/14)

This happened to mine overnight last night.... pretty frustrating cos the fridge is only a year old, froze all my jars of yeast but I think I switched the fridge off in time to salvage the beer, was still liquid when i swished them around. Was sitting on a nice 3 degrees before bed so no idea what happened


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/14)

I have a Kegmate / Tomohawk / etc that I use just for fermenting, as well as the original one with the fonts. I find that the Original is a great unit and hasn't caused any problems, coming up 5 years old. However I've run the fermenting fridge off a Fridgemate over a wide range of temperatures, and can confirm no problems at all, so an STC or a Fridgemate would be an excellent alternative to getting a new board.

If I were unfortunate enough to get the freeze problem with my original Kegmate I'd crack out my spare Fridgmate and just run it on that.


----------

